# Cannot login to my Interactive Brokers account



## mthc4F (12 October 2017)

I received an email saying IB are transforming accounts, user action is required. Then I try to login but no any luck. I believe my password is right. Their online password resetting is not working. Their customer service number(Australia +61 (2) 8093 7300 Direct dial) is disconnected, I cannot get through. 

Anyone have the same experience? What happened with IB?


----------



## PZ99 (12 October 2017)

Try calling again. I just rang that number and it worked.


----------



## cutz (12 October 2017)

mthc4F said:


> I received an email saying IB are transforming accounts, user action is required. Then I try to login but no any luck. I believe my password is right. Their online password resetting is not working. Their customer service number(Australia +61 (2) 8093 7300 Direct dial) is disconnected, I cannot get through.
> 
> Anyone have the same experience? What happened with IB?




No probs today my end.

Are you trying to log into account management or TWS ?

If you are in Aust dial 02 8093 7300


----------

